# 2017 Cruze randomly cutting off when stopping or yielding



## tm67376 (Oct 17, 2020)

I’m a new member to this forum, I have a 2017 Chevrolet Cruze but recently it’s been cutting off randomly when I come to a stop or yield. Has anyone else had this problem. The last time it happened I was on the expressway going into traffic and it stopped, I almost had a panic attack. Luckily, no one ran into the back of me. I have a appointment on Monday to find out the cause just wondering if anyone else had this issue before.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

If you're talking about the auto stop feature. That's the new thing. Standard procedure.

And it's not just chevy.


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

Does it restart when you take your foot off the brake, or does it just stop?


----------



## tm67376 (Oct 17, 2020)

Taxman said:


> Does it restart when you take your foot off the brake, or does it just stop?


It just stops


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

tm67376 said:


> It just stops


There is a power converter in the back tray. It is likely that and/or the battery.

Most likely water damage as its more or less where any water leak is going to go.


----------

